# Newbie- Home Theater Configuration Recommendations Please



## susriram (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Everybody

I am a new member joined in today and first of all would like to thank all of the AV Electronics guru for such valuable recommendations and knowledge sharing. 

I would like to mention that this is pretty much my first time deciding to own a good HTS. So here I am confused and seeking recommendations for my requirements.

We are in the process of constructing a home. With the structure up, the builder has begun the pre-wiring work. At this stage, we would like to invest in a good HTS to be placed in the Great room with a dimension of 20*30. The speakers dont have to be wireless. The great room extends to a open Kitchen and a nook with about 20* 30 dimension. The ceiling is 8.11' feet .We would also like to place in-ceiling speakers in the first floor - One in Kitchen , One in Dining room and One in Den/Library. That would cover pretty much the common living space in the first floor.

I have been researching about HT in a box but most recommendations have been not to go for that. Bose is a big no as we feel it is not worth the money. So, we would like to go for a good HTS which can be expanded into 3 different zones as described above. I would also like to decentralize the controls in each of the Zones. What I mean is, I should be able to turn on or off any of my zones seperately, with out impacting what is played in the other. 

Since we don't have a media room yet set. We decided to restrict our budget to about $1500 to at most $2000. We would like to go for a 5.1 system. We intend to use the HTS and the speakers to:
a) Listen to music - Mostly from Youtube/IPod
b) Watch Movies
c) Play WII games ..in that order.

We have a Samsung Blu ray player and a Samsung 42 inch LCD HDTV.

I would like to please get your most valued recommendations for this price and need..

Please let me know if you need any other information before placing your recommendations..

Thanks again !
Suma


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi and welcome.

I'm not going to dive in what kind of this or that you should get, most of it is very subjective. Well except for a few things like floorstanding speakers vs. in ceiling vs satellites etc...

What I would recommend is out of your $2000, I would invest app. $900 on your speakers assuming your going with a 5.1 configuration, app.$600 on a sub and the rest on the avr.

Your speakers and sub along with their interaction with your room will have the most impact on your desired results. Also, speaker and sub technology is more than likely not to change much as opposed to receiver technology that will constantly evolve (features) 

Again, I'm going to let the others recommend receiver brands as I personally think they are all on the same playing field in the $500 price range when matched to an efficient easy to drive speaker which most of them are.

cheers


----------



## susriram (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, Yoda !

Waiting to hear from other members on recommendations of specifics..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. For around $2000, I would go with the Klipsch Icon WF-35's for $540 a pair that are available for over $1000 off. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082 The
matching CC that retails for $500, but is available for $179. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780085
And finish with with the matching Surrounds:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780087
Total so far is $1060. MSRP is $2800 or of Klipsch's website is accurate $4300.

For an AVR, I would go with a Onkyo TX-NR609 for $269 from AC4L. http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
Given how efficient the speakers are you could also choose an entry level Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer, Harman Kardon, etc, but I do like the THX Post Processing and excellent amplifier stage.

For the Subwoofer, Newegg again has a great deal on the Klipsch Reference RW-12D that retails for $1000, but is being sold for $349. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078
Personally, I would go with the HSU Research VTF-2 MKiV for $529, but it would take you closer to $2000. http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-2mk4.html Definitely worth the money over the Klipsch, but the Klipsch is quite good for the money. Another option would be the SVS PB-1000. http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/ported-box/pb-1000 The HSU is my favorite of the 3 as it offers a 12 inch woofer and also offers a tuning system where you can approximate a sealed subwoofer or go for max output with a ported enclosure.

Total with the Klipsch Subwoofer is $1678 before shipping. With the HSU the total is $1858 and the SVS is $1838.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Welcome to HTS. For around $2000, I would go with the Klipsch Icon WF-35's for $540 a pair that are available for over $1000 off. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082 The
> matching CC that retails for $500, but is available for $179. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780085
> And finish with with the matching Surrounds:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780087
> ...


Well susriram, this should pretty much end your search right there. Told you somebody would come through with specifics. The combo with the HSU or the SVS would be worth the extra. And as you can see, JJ's breakdown ratio is quite similar to mine

cheers


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Agree with JJ - those WF-35s are beautiful speakers and at that price are an absolute steal.


----------



## susriram (Jan 29, 2013)

I sent out a long email but couldn't have it posted. First of all I would like to thank Yoda, Jungle Jack and others who had responded to my message almost instantly! I have a few follow up Qs and kept posting it and couldnt and I finally figured out it is becos of the links I have had attached, and I really dont have enough number of posts in this forum to post this. I got that resolved and here is my Q.

I am indecisive between the following for FSS:

1) First is Jungle Jack's recommendation of WF - 35 in new egg
2) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290272

I also would like to get yr recommendations for the In-Ceiling speakers also pls?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

For your 3-4 zone ceiling speakers:
http://www.htd.com/Products/multi-purpose/MP-S65-stereo-ceiling-speaker (single speaker stereo)

I would recommend each speaker to be in and encloser such as:
http://dynamat.com/products_architectural_dynabox.html

If you're wall have yet to be finished I will recommend this system for whole home audio
http://www.htd.com/Products/mid-level-whole-house-audio
Specifically the MCA-66 and the appropriate number of keypads

Considering the price I will agree with Jacks recommendation for a main system. The only addition in my opinion is to go with one of SVS's cylinder style subs and another option


----------



## susriram (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Andre !


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I echo Jungle Jacks recommended system.
For the budget you have I see no viable option to do better for the same $$.


----------

